# Grub (Kernel Panic) [Solved]

## vaguy02

Okay, I've probably done between 25 and 50 gentoo builds between stand-alone machines and VM's etc. 

I built one this afternoon, got a kernel panic on bootup. (think to myself, maybe I forgot something)

This is my third build today, same error everytime. 

grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3
> ...

 

Standard Layout

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1 ext2
> 
> /dev/sda2 swap
> ...

 

Nothing special, just a standard install.

Error: (hand-typed, damn it)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [2.436114] Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up
> 
> [2.436218] VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy
> ...

 

I don't get it.......

----------

## bunder

Moved from Networking & Security to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Hu

sr is typically a SATA optical drive.  It appears that your kernel failed to recognize your hard disk.  If you need help finding the correct kernel options, please post the output of lspci -n | nl ; lspci -vv | nl.  You may be able to identify the needed components by investigating what modules are used by the LiveCD.  Remember that it tends to load many modules, but only a few of them will be needed for your setup.

----------

## vaguy02

That's unusual, because it's a VM that I'm trying to install that panics. I've done it the same way on a couple of VMs running on the same server without an issue. I wonder why all of a sudden it wants to use an optical driver? I will do the commands suggested from the livecd and post back.

----------

## vaguy02

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd ~ # lspci -n | nl
> 
>      1  00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 01)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>      1  00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)
> 
>      2          Subsystem: VMware Inc Virtual Machine Chipset
> ...

 

It continues for another 600 lines, but I think you get the idea.

I'm assuming it's this:

 *Quote:*   

> 50 00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01) 

 , Would I be correct?

----------

## vaguy02

Okay, I've added Kernel support using this Fusion module under SCSI Devices. Seems to boot now, wonder why the other 5 on the same server don't need this module....anyways. thanks for the help.

----------

